# Getting a good night's sleep?



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Layla is nearly 10 weeks old, since we have had her (2 weeks) she has slept in a crate in our room. Unfortunately she still wakes up 2 or 3 times a night to go for a pee. 
Trouble is she sleeps alot during the day and seems much more wakeful at night. I've tried waking her up through the day and playing with her etc, and my other dog is here and she plays with her, but she just drops wherever she lands and goes into a deep sleep (picture below) and nothing will wake her.
I just wish she would go more than 3 hours through night, without needing to go out. I have a feeling if she was more tired at night she would hold her bladder for a little longer, maybe 4 or 5 hours. Maybe I'm just impatient, just getting really tired now, and I dread my wandering round the garden at 3am, its cold and dark!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

just be patient really, it'll soon pass (although at the time it feels like an eternity), she's still very young.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

What an adorable photo!!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi Bellababy,

Olive is 10 weeks tomorrow and sleeps through from 10pm to 7am and has done since she was 8weeks. 

we have our night time routine down to an art now and it has seemed to work. 

(She is at my parents in the day and plays in the garden but also gets all the sleep she needs)

our night time routine is dinner around 7:30pm with water. the out for wee/poo. she has a bit of play time then and her water comes up about 8pm (read that on here) 

she then sleeps from about 8:30pm to 9:30pm - at 9:30 we wake her up and play with her or do some training like sit etc to get her thinking about something. Then its out for final wees and she now puts herself to bed!

She was a complete nightmare the first week 1/2 we had her but this really seems to work.

We have twice now not woken her up for that last 30mins of play and she wakes up for a wee at about 4am so we always play now.

hope that helps. Keep us updated!


----------



## Angie NG (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi Bellababy,

I went through exactly the same thing with Bella who is now 5 months old. 
Layla will settle down and she will stop going out as much and then completely stop. All pups are different and as she gets older she will be able to control her bladder for longer. 
You feel it's never going to happen but it will and then you will get a better nights sleep. Feel for you as I thought it was never going to end for us to


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your replies. I am going to try tonight and wake her up 1 hour before bed and exhaust her!
Also I give her last meal of the day at 6pm so I may make it an hour later. 
I do have to stop comparing her to Bella, she is already very different. 
Thanks


----------



## mbdomby (Jan 29, 2012)

Sorry no words of wisdom but I can sympathize. My pup Ziva is 12 weeks old today and still gets us up at least twice during the night. She wants to get UP at 4:30 to eat. She makes a beeline for the pantry. This morning we put a food filled Kong in her crate and that let us sleep another hour when the alarm went off. 

She does play an hour before bedtime.

Mary D.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I seem to remember Dozer only woke once for a pee during the night and was soon sleeping through. Penny however was twice a night in the beginning. Then once a night. And now at six mos we sometimes make it through without a pee break. Actually she used to have to poo and that's why we'd get up. Now she stops in the middle of meals to poo but that's another story...


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

Most dogs can sleep anywhere from 14-22 hours a day. Including adult dogs. Seeing as how she is a puppy she needs plenty of sleep. Don't worry, it's very common.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Last night we fed her much later, and woke her up at 8.45pm and played with her for an hour and a half, we were all exhausted. we then stayed up until midnight, put her out for a wee at that time, and put her in the crate. She woke at 2am, and then 5am and then wanted up at 7am for her breakfast. 
Also we lifted her water at 8pm last night, but then I felt bad because when I let her out at 7am she was trying to drink out of a small puddle in my garden! I gave her water and she drank loads. 
I think I will just have to accept that it the way she is, I have noticed she sleeps little and often and wees little and often, and that is not the recipe for a good night's sleep. 
As soon as she sleeps through I'll let you know, I'll be celebrating


----------



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello there, my pup is also 10 weeks old - her name is Elza. Elza has been waking up 2/3 times a night and it is exhausting. Last night, I put her to bed at 11pm and she didn't wake up until 3.3am - I was so chuffed that she went so long. I took her in the garden for the toilet and she went straight back to bed and didn't wake me up until 7am - bliss. I actually felt awake today - so I feel that I am making progress and I am sure you pup will go a bit longer too. Elza had her last injection this Friday so she will be going out for walks in a couple of weeks so that should tire her out a bit more - we are all looking forward to her first walk. Good luck tonight with your pup.


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

SteelCityDozer said:


> I seem to remember Dozer only woke once for a pee during the night and was soon sleeping through. Penny however was twice a night in the beginning. Then once a night. And now at six mos we sometimes make it through without a pee break. Actually she used to have to poo and that's why we'd get up. Now she stops in the middle of meals to poo but that's another story...


My puppy also started to take mid-food poop breaks.
He goes back in and finishes his bowl, so I'm fine with it


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Layla is getting worse not better, last night was the worst night ever. We went to bed at 10:30, she woke at midnight for a pee, then 1.30 a.m.(I think she was literally taking the pee on that one) then 4am, in between that she was not settling properly in her crate either, she was whining and crying and grumbling. We were both up at 6am and working today, so we are dead on our feet. 
I am thinking now because she is in our room in a crate, it is unsettling her, because she is near us but can't actually get in bed with us. So tonight I am considering trying her in the kitchen, but not in her crate, in Bella's bed which she loves. The thing is Bella sleeps in our room in her other bed, and I don't know whether to leave the pup alone or make Bella sleep with her...I feel cruel with either way. 
I don't know I am tying myself in knots trying to work out a solution to these sleepless nights. 
This is week 3 and she is worse not better


----------



## Green (Oct 5, 2012)

Axel sleeps well in his crate in his area near the door to the backyard.
We debated putting him in our room at the beginning, but never did. 
I think he would have been more difficult if he was hearing and feeling our presence during the night.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Sometimes you just have to put in earplugs and get some sleep.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Personally Penny adapted to the crate a lot faster when I moved it to the room her big brother Dozer hangs out in. They sleep with us at night if they want but during the day she is crated and he "roams" (Ie sleeps on the couch). But she improved immensely when moved to the room he likes. Is it possible to put both in the kitchen? Or move the pups crate near said dog bed in bedroom?


----------



## Vixstar (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I can appreciate how tired you must be feeling. I tried the crate for a couple of weeks but she really created a fuss and it was difficult to ignore her when I had work in the morning and the kids also had school. Also I tried laying on the sofa with the crate in the living room but this seemed to make her worse because she could see me but couldn't get to me. We were all getting really overtired. In the end, I put her basket by my side of the bed and just soothed her when she woke up and I try and only get up once for her for a wee and a poo (usually about 3.30am). If she wakes before then, I try to soothe her back to sleep - doesn't always work but hey, we can but try at that time in the morning! I have also added meat to her last meal at night and she gobbles it down. I add either chicken etc with veg and her biscuits and this seems to help her to sleep longer. My husband works nights and so is with her during the day but he sometimes has to put her in the crate while he pops out and she seems fine with this so I am thinking about reintroducing the crate again once she is a litle older. Good luck tonight, I will think of you at 3.30am in my slippers and dressing gown saying "busy busy, Elza" - that there others doing the same thing all over the world! ;D


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you all so much for your kind words, advice and support.
Vixstar I will think of you too at 3am in the garden in my dressing gown with my torch! lol
We finally just had 2 good nights! We have worked out exactly what to do, we need to keep her awake most of the night before we go to bed. We exhaust her, and limit her water intake after 8pm. Between my husband and my two sons we take it in turns to play with her, train her, occupy her any way we can. It takes effort and teamwork but between us we have done it. 
Poor little thing was so exhausted last night she was crawling in her crate on her own! But hey it does the trick, not one whimper out of her from 10pm til 5.30 am.
I'm so happy, long may it last


----------

